# More pen & watch photos (modem burner)



## jhm3

Here are a few more items from my collection. Apologies for the poor lighting, I'll try to get better shots of the Parkers some other time. Hope you enjoy the pics anyway.

*Faber-Castell and Hamilton*









*Parker Jotter and Citizen Promaster*









*Waterman Expert II and Tag 6000*









*Monteverde Invincia and Explorer*









*Parker Sonnet and Datejust*









*Parker Sonnet and Duofold*









*Parker Duofold cap*









*Just for fun, Alvin pencil and Seiko Monster*









*Antique Speedball nibs*









*A random shot of a few pens*









Thanks for looking.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## 04lund2025

Jim,

More nice photos of your pens and pencil (okay, the watches are nice, also). It looks like you are into fine/extra fine writing being you have a .3 Alvin. I have found that Waterman and Parker make some nice fine refills.

Sandra


----------



## vegasvince

Here are some of mine...

Dupont with a Speedy:









SeaDweller with Dunhill Sidecar, Dupont, Michael's Fat Boy, Porsche Design, Caran D'Ache, MB 100 Years with Diamond, Usus, and Cartier Pasha


----------



## Willith

Pretty cool pictures, thanks for sharing. :-! I only have 1 nice pen (just started with these) a MB Starwalker ballpoint. :-( Right now I'm checking out a ST Dupont Orpheo or Fidelio. Once I get more than 1 nice pen, I'll take a few shots too. b-)


----------



## DW-5600E

Nice pics, everybody! :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Adding a couple of mine...


----------



## xxguitarist

A very humble submission here, of a pulsar chronograph & unknown waterman.
My tripod was out in the car, so quality is not what it could have been. 
More & better to come later.


----------

